
Buttonjoy – Wifi buttons that donate to charity, send email, log data, and more - eob
https://buttonjoy.com/charity
======
nathanpryor
I built the ACLU Dash button you referenced as an inspiration
([https://medium.com/@nathanpryor/the-aclu-dash-
button-16719e4...](https://medium.com/@nathanpryor/the-aclu-dash-
button-16719e446363)). I'm thrilled to see someone has run with it, and so
quickly too! I'll send folks your way now when they ask me to build them one.
;)

Thinking of the speed bumps I saw ahead, and wondering how you're dealing with
them...

I'm guessing the mechanism isn't the same form scraping, filling, and
submitting I used. Are the donations passed on individually with each button
press or do you aggregate and send funds daily or weekly?

Do you label the buttons? If so, are you working in partnership with these
charities to use the logos/name/etc?

------
lydiagu
Why a button instead of setting up a recurring donation to ACLU/charity of
choice, etc? What would be cool is if your guests can hook it up to their own
bank account or venmo? The hard part is remembering to do the donation when
you're ready at a computer and have your cc info handy.

